

How to Save Local Newspapers: Cellphones - Mrinal
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/25/how-to-save-local-newspapers-cellphones/

======
ars
I'm not so sure it'll work. It'll work for the AP, but the AP was never in
trouble.

